# Bottom 5 courses



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice and simple 

We have all discussed to great length the top 200 but what's the worst you have played 

I'll start with Ivinghoe in Bucks and Tilsworth in Beds


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2014)

Abbey Hotel & golf was very poor when I played it years ago, don't know if it's improved since then.

Great Salterns in Portsmouth is also a contender.


----------



## IanG (Dec 2, 2014)

The old Braids Nr 2 course in Edinburgh - now thankfully closed. Ridiculous blind tee shots and poor conditioning. Played once and never again.


----------



## Swinger (Dec 2, 2014)

Royal Iford Bridge
Wellow
Woodbridge Park (Wiltshire)

I don't enjoy a fair amount of others but these stand out for me. I know Therod won't be happy with me but hopefully we've gotten past this and he'll forgive me.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Dec 2, 2014)

Dukes, St. Andrew.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 2, 2014)

Leighton Buzzard wasnt very nice
John o gaunt, nice course, shame about the sock police


----------



## JCW (Dec 2, 2014)

Leighton Buzzard Golf Club , was not impressed with this place , played it when they had just done the greens , no reduction on green fees or information about the course when we booked , very poor , other then that it was ok , Iford Golf here in Bournemouth , just poor , Taunton Vale now closed , just a field , yes wellow golf club , in the new forest but thats it


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Leighton Buzzard wasnt very nice
John o gaunt, nice course, shame about the sock police
		
Click to expand...




JCW said:



			Leighton Buzzard Golf Club , was not impressed with this place , played it when they had just done the greens , no reduction on green fees or information about the course when we booked , very poor , other then that it was ok , Iford Golf here in Bournemouth , just poor , Taunton Vale now closed , just a field , yes wellow golf club , in the new forest but thats it
		
Click to expand...

 oo: Spookey. Same club posted at same time.oo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2014)

richart said:



oo: Spookey. Same club posted at same time.oo:
		
Click to expand...

It's almost like someone on here is a member there Rich oo:


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

Not really ever played any bad courses. The new nine at Silvermere were just nine holes in a field for a long time. Not in keeping with the original nine at all.


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's almost like someone on here is a member there Rich oo:
		
Click to expand...

 All becomes clear Phil.:thup:


----------



## JCW (Dec 2, 2014)

Played at Bude in North Devon , was not impressed with that either


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 2, 2014)

richart said:



			All becomes clear Phil.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

its short, poorly laid out and was in no better condition than my local muni. 

Am I not allowed to talk about another forumers club?


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 2, 2014)

Perranporth GC.... awful course.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 2, 2014)

poor form slagging off courses.   ive only not enjoyed a course once due to boredom. I was on my own in the cold wet mud. I  wont pay money to go back.   every other time ive been on a golf course ive been having fun.  

be it the pitch and putt at buncrana (RIP), or an open qualifying venue, its all golf.


----------



## JCW (Dec 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			its short, poorly laid out and was in no better condition than my local muni. 

Am I not allowed to talk about another forumers club?
		
Click to expand...


Not a cat 1 golfer`s club , sorry it should be cat 2 , Must play it again this year when the greens are good before i judge it again


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 2, 2014)

garyinderry said:



*poor form slagging off courses.*   ive only not enjoyed a course once due to boredom. I was on my own in the cold wet mud. I  wont pay money to go back.   every other time ive been on a golf course ive been having fun.  

be it the pitch and putt at buncrana (RIP), or an open qualifying venue, its all golf.
		
Click to expand...

Why? 
I pay my green fee an am entitled to my opinion.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 2, 2014)

JCW said:



			Not a cat 1 golfer`s club , sorry it should be cat 2 , Must play it again this year when the greens are good before i judge it again 

Click to expand...

oh it's his club.. lol. I thought he was a member a Woburn.


----------



## Val (Dec 2, 2014)

the smiling assassin said:



			Dukes, St. Andrew.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Are you seriously saying you have played no where worse?


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 2, 2014)

JCW said:



			Played at Bude in North Devon , was not impressed with that either
		
Click to expand...

What didn't you like about Bude GC?

I thought it was a lovely little course with a good bit of variety and the course both times I've played it has been in great nick.

And the honey serving the beers was an excellent 9/10


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			What didn't you like about Bude GC?

I thought it was a lovely little course with a good bit of variety and the course both times I've played it has been in great nick.

And the honey serving the beers was an excellent 9/10 

Click to expand...

I've played Bude a few times. OK, it will never hold the Open Championship but I've always enjoyed playing it. Just a good fun holiday course. Certainly played much worse in my time.


----------



## JCW (Dec 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			What didn't you like about Bude GC?

I thought it was a lovely little course with a good bit of variety and the course both times I've played it has been in great nick.

And the honey serving the beers was an excellent 9/10 

Click to expand...

Too many blind shots , they had a hole in the corner down towards the inn , too many hackers over clubbed and hit the road that you now walk down to where the green was and tee off away from the inn , formby had a very pretty honey in the bar , she were that good we had a few beers after that we should not have .


----------



## User20205 (Dec 2, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Royal Iford Bridge
Wellow
Woodbridge Park (Wiltshire)

I don't enjoy a fair amount of others but these stand out for me. I know Therod won't be happy with me but hopefully we've gotten past this and he'll forgive me.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with those mate. The greens at royal Iford were apparently pristine this year 

Can I add Romsey & Hempstead forest in Kent ? 
Some more will come to me in a min.


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			its short, poorly laid out and was in no better condition than my local muni. 

Am I not allowed to talk about another forumers club?
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry where did I say you are not allowed to talk about another forumers club.  Out of interest where do you play ?


----------



## CMAC (Dec 3, 2014)

a mountain track outside Bexhill (cant remember the name)- 6 hr round and saw not one soul, was almost kicking the bleedin' ball at the end to get finished


----------



## LanDog (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't think I've ever full on hated a course before. Everyone has its merit somewhere (surely!) 

In saying that I didn't enjoy Cookstown course, think that was more the occasion though, was a school match and it was lashing down all week long before the match, and the guy I was playing with was right weirdo

Since I've moved to England the only course I've played where ive been disappointed with was South Leeds, and that was only because it has so much potential as a course but it wasn't well maintained and it was more disappointingly sad because it has such potential in my eyes but been told by a few that they haven't the funds to satisfy the upkeep which is a real shame because on top of it all, everyone I've met at the course was really sound on.

*Feel bad slagging it off now


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 3, 2014)

CMAC said:



			a mountain track outside Bexhill (cant remember the name)- 6 hr round and saw not one soul, was almost kicking the bleedin' ball at the end to get finished

Click to expand...

I think that would have been Beauport Park just outside of Hastings


----------



## Slab (Dec 3, 2014)

Played courses where either due to the course layout/condition or poor management/green-keeping have made certain holes a mare & would put them in my least favourite but I'd still play the course again

For me its not necessarily the course I'd rank as being 'bottom' but my experience on a given day considering the above points

Saline GC outside Dunfermline just because its all round one big hill
Cowdenbeath (Dora) when its really wet, it really can be a bog

but I'd even put the odd round at Ile aux Cerfs (Le Touessrok GC) for some poor design changes (although it has to be said I've also had some of my very best experiences on the same course and already looking forward to playing there again in a couple of weeks)

In hindsight I didn't enjoy the Eden at St Andrews as much as I should have but that doesn't mean it would be the same if I played there again (over zealous marshaling a contributor)


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 3, 2014)

Slab said:



			In hindsight I didn't enjoy the Eden at St Andrews as much as I should have but that doesn't mean it would be the same if I played there again (over zealous marshaling a contributor)
		
Click to expand...

For that reason alone, I hated my visit to the Old Course. Some of us only get the chance to play there once in our lifetime, and our visit was completely ruined by a marshal herding us around at breakneck speed, even to the extent of raking bunkers for us so that we could just move on to play our next shot. This was mid March with hardly anyone else on the course. At no time during the round was I aware that anyone was behind us. I am not a slow player (as anyone who has ever played with me will testify) and am not a lover of fourball rounds that take over 4 hours in the middle of Summer, let alone on a cold, windswept March day in Scotland!
We didn't have a chance to take in the course, I can hardly remember any of the holes other than the 1st and the iconic 17th, and whilst I came away happy in the fact that I had actually played the place, I can't say I enjoyed it....... and on that basis I wouldn't rush back.
A shame that.


----------



## delc (Dec 3, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I've played Bude a few times. OK, it will never hold the Open Championship but I've always enjoyed playing it. Just a good fun holiday course. Certainly played much worse in my time.
		
Click to expand...

I like Bude as well. A bit old fashioned and ideosyncratic with some blind holes, but all the better for that!


----------



## Slab (Dec 3, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			For that reason alone, I hated my visit to the Old Course. Some of us only get the chance to play there once in our lifetime, and our visit was completely ruined by a marshal herding us around at breakneck speed, even to the extent of raking bunkers for us so that we could just move on to play our next shot. This was mid March with hardly anyone else on the course. At no time during the round was I aware that anyone was behind us. I am not a slow player (as anyone who has ever played with me will testify) and am not a lover of fourball rounds that take over 4 hours in the middle of Summer, let alone on a cold, windswept March day in Scotland!
We didn't have a chance to take in the course, I can hardly remember any of the holes other than the 1st and the iconic 17th, and whilst I came away happy in the fact that I had actually played the place, I can't say I enjoyed it....... and on that basis I wouldn't rush back.
A shame that.
		
Click to expand...

Not too dissimilar to my Eden visit, marshal in his buggy really was herding us like cattle on the 2nd fairway (I think we had a lost ball on the first so were probably behind pace in his eyes, not that he bothered to ask) so we ended up doing mild jogging between shots and ruined the next run of holes to the point I have no memory of their layout or how I played them


----------



## MikeH (Dec 3, 2014)

LanDog said:



			I don't think I've ever full on hated a course before. Everyone has its merit somewhere (surely!)
		
Click to expand...

this would be my view - there's no such thing as a bad course, some are just better than others!
and as the dicussions here about Bude show what one golfers dislikes, another finds to their taste. It's the same in the top 100
surely hitting a ball around a field beats a day in the office?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 3, 2014)

delc said:



			I like Bude as well. A bit old fashioned and ideosyncratic with some blind holes, but all the better for that!  

Click to expand...

I'd agree.  Played 36 holes there on holiday a couple of years ago, 1st 18 was 'an experience' as a lot of blind shots, 2nd 18 very enjoyable once you knew where you were going.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2014)

MikeH said:



			this would be my view - there's no such thing as a bad course, some are just better than others!
and as the dicussions here about Bude show what one golfers dislikes, another finds to their taste. It's the same in the top 100
surely hitting a ball around a field beats a day in the office?
		
Click to expand...

Ah..but i bet you've never played Ivinghoe....:fore::rofl:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 3, 2014)

A nine holer in Newgate street gladly now someone's back garden and Beadlow Manor, they should grow spuds there, wait a minute I think they probably do!&#128561;


----------



## Tongo (Dec 3, 2014)

Swinger said:



			Royal Iford Bridge
*Wellow*
Woodbridge Park (Wiltshire)

I don't enjoy a fair amount of others but these stand out for me. I know Therod won't be happy with me but hopefully we've gotten past this and he'll forgive me.
		
Click to expand...

Chuckle! Me and my old man play there quite often! Admittedly its not the most testing of layouts.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 3, 2014)

therod said:



			Can't argue with those mate. The greens at royal Iford were apparently pristine this year 

Can I add *Romsey* & Hempstead forest in Kent ? 
Some more will come to me in a min.
		
Click to expand...

I've always enjoyed Romsey. Okay, its a shortish course but a good test.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 3, 2014)

MikeH said:



			this would be my view - there's no such thing as a bad course, some are just better than others!
and as the dicussions here about Bude show what one golfers dislikes, another finds to their taste. It's the same in the top 100
surely hitting a ball around a field beats a day in the office?
		
Click to expand...

Same hear! :thup:

There are a couple I wouldn't ever be bothered to go back to, a couple more where I'd need to be convinced  certain things  had changed, but even 'poor Golf' beats 'no Golf' imo!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2014)

There is a course not far from me that I often refer to as a goat track but I haven't played there in years, I wouldn't play there if I was offered a lift there in a gold limo but I couldn't, in fairness, say it's a course others may think ok, and that there aren't worse ones around the country


----------



## User20205 (Dec 3, 2014)

Tongo said:



			I've always enjoyed Romsey. Okay, its a shortish course but a good test.
		
Click to expand...

It's a good club, really friendly etc, but the course has no variation IMO. When you've played one 350 par 4 through the tees the other 14 wear bit thin.  That and both times I've played, once on March, once in sept the greens have been poor.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			There is a course not far from me that I often refer to as a goat track but I haven't played there in years, I wouldn't play there if I was offered a lift there in a gold limo but I couldn't, in fairness, say it's a course others may think ok, and that there aren't worse ones around the country
		
Click to expand...

Begins with L doesn't it?  Make sure your carer takes you to the right one on Sundayâ€¦â€¦


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 3, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I've played Bude a few times. OK, it will never hold the Open Championship but I've always enjoyed playing it. Just a good fun holiday course. Certainly played much worse in my time.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more re Bude.  Don't see what the issue is with Perranporth either.  If you're going to slag a course off the least you can do is explain why you don't like it.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 3, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			What didn't you like about Bude GC?

I thought it was a lovely little course with a good bit of variety and the course both times I've played it has been in great nick.

And the honey serving the beers was an excellent 9/10 

Click to expand...

Bude is the place that got me back into golf so will always remember it fondly.

Player it on holiday just after I'd jacked the football on a glorious summer day. Absolutely loved it and started playing regularly again when I got back.

Almost as enjoyable as playing it was sitting outside the inn with a pint (or few...) of Cornish Rattler cider watching the folk play the hole in the corner (par 3?)

Obviously some courses are better than others but still enjoy playing them all.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Begins with L doesn't it?  Make sure your carer takes you to the right one on Sundayâ€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

Quite correct Blue!

....... Only about a mile away yet about a million miles in quality!

My carer doesn't work on Sundays so I'm hoping my sat nav isn't set on "via potato fields" setting!


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 3, 2014)

Middleton Hall isn't a great track.  Some very odd holes which spark of 'we must get from point a to point b, how can we do it?'  Wouldn't play there again out of choice
Not a great fan of Hellidon Lakes
Abbey Hotel and Golf (Redditch I believe) is a bit meh as well.

Apart from those 3, I can't think of any others I have played that are that bad!


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 3, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Ah..but i bet you've never played Ivinghoe....:fore::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nor Milbrook nr Newgate street (now closed it was so bad)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			A nine holer in Newgate street gladly now someone's back garden and Beadlow Manor, they should grow spuds there, wait a minute I think they probably do!&#128561;
		
Click to expand...

Only played Beadlow once in a scratch match

Bunkers had zero sand in them - my fc actually hit an empty can of strongbow in a bunker 

Greens looked like a wall in Beirut it had that many holes in it 

Fairways just had no depth of grass.

Seemed a shame because it looks a good set up with two good layouts and a hotel but could see no money was being spent on the course and you looked like you needed Jabs before going into the hotel


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 3, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			A nine holer in Newgate street gladly now someone's back garden and Beadlow Manor, they should grow spuds there, wait a minute I think they probably do!&#128561;
		
Click to expand...

That was Milbrook, what a dump. it didnt last long.

Beadlow has its good moments, but at the moment it is terrible.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 3, 2014)

Slab said:



			Saline GC outside Dunfermline just because its all round one big hill
		
Click to expand...

It must be a Fife thing. I remember a 9-holer at Kinnesswood where every hole was either straight up the steep hill or straight down it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2014)

Lydd (wouldn't play if its the last course on earth)
Redhill & Reigate (slow and too many cross over and bland holes)
Hoebridge (purely for the length of time it takes for a round)
Silvermere (too bland and soooo slow and full of golfers with zero idea of etiquette)
Traditions (Pyford). A bog most of the year except for two weeks every June when it finally dries out

Actually can't think of anymore. I've enjoyed most places I've played and aside from these (and I had to really think aside from Lydd which could have been top five on its own) there I've always found something on the course to enjoy. I've not taken hot bar staff into account!


----------



## Slab (Dec 3, 2014)

rosecott said:



			It must be a Fife thing. I remember a 9-holer at Kinnesswood where every hole was either straight up the steep hill or straight down it.
		
Click to expand...

Jees I forgot all about that one and think I've played it too 

Didn't it have an honesty box for the green fee?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 3, 2014)

MikeH said:



			this would be my view - there's no such thing as a bad course, some are just better than others!
and as the dicussions here about Bude show what one golfers dislikes, another finds to their taste. It's the same in the top 100
surely hitting a ball around a field beats a day in the office?
		
Click to expand...

But being contrary as that's what I do, that's a bit like arguing there's no such thing as a bad injury, as chopping your arm off is better than chopping your head off. Or you didn't come last in the race, you were the 8th best. 

I do agree that playing golf of any kind is on the vast majority of occasions, better than not playing at all.  But there have been times where you can pay a lot of money and get a very poor experience in return for whatever reason (poor course condition coupled with poor welcome/attitude etc etc).  And in that case I would say that the course is plain bad.  

I don't think I would say I have experienced that in this country where it is the fault of the course as there have been some redeeming features when things were looking a bit grim (although there have been occasions where I was 3 hours into a round and only on the 9th tee and thought, am I really enjoying this), but I have played one or two courses overseas where I would rather not hand over money to play them again as they were pretty bad.

Although I'm not sure if I am comfortable with naming and shaming them on such a public forum as I totally agree that the example of Bude kind of shows how peoples opinion can differ a lot.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 3, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Great Salterns in Portsmouth is also a contender.
		
Click to expand...

How dare you!! That is a golf course of legends, where many great golfers from the south have started their careers! for a muni its not bad at all (or never used to be) considerably better the Crookhorn!! 

I think your just jealous because the county sevens team always beat hayling!!


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 3, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Perranporth GC.... awful course.
		
Click to expand...

you've lost your mind


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 3, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Perranporth GC.... awful course.
		
Click to expand...




MendieGK said:



			you've lost your mind
		
Click to expand...

Surely that would infer he had one in the first place?


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 3, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Surely that would infer he had one in the first place? 

Click to expand...

I actually apologise for that quote. little harsh. 

However, to say Perranporth is not good is crazy. its easily one of the most fund golf courses i have ever played and if i remember rightly it came about 7th in the top 50 'fun' courses in the country! 

the worst course i've played is St Ives (where the Titleist fitting centre is). I played it after the reader fitting day but 3 of us came off after 9 holes. just plain awful!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 3, 2014)

The only course I have ever walked off and thought "that will be 5 hours of my life gone" was Torphin Hill in Edinburgh, now demised. 
Blind shots with no signage, poor layout with fairwaus crossing each other and greens right next to tees and thats not even mentioning the need for either oxygen tanks or a sherpa...


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 3, 2014)

Orpington golf centre.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm firmly of the view that I'd rather play golf anywhere than not play. All courses have different things for and against them, whether it's Muirfield the year it hosts the Open or some council muni. 

I've come off courses and mumped about the odd daft hole and there are plenty of courses I won't hurry back to but none that had no redeeming qualities and none that I'd want to label as "worst" or "bottom".


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 3, 2014)

Two near me get in my list. Tytherington (Championship Swamp) and Macclesfield (not a flat lie anywhere and shocking greens. "Home of Jamie Donnaldson" LMFAO).


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm firmly of the view that I'd rather play golf anywhere than not play. All courses have different things for and against them, whether it's Muirfield the year it hosts the Open or some council muni. 

I've come off courses and mumped about the odd daft hole and there are plenty of courses I won't hurry back to but none that had no redeeming qualities and none that I'd want to label as "worst" or "bottom".
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I can't believe someone has mentioned St Andrews Dukes as a bottom course, as much as it's a personal opinion i just find that notion absurd unless all you have played is 5 courses and all in St Andrews.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2014)

Val said:



			I agree, I can't believe someone has mentioned St Andrews Dukes as a bottom course, as much as it's a personal opinion i just find that notion absurd unless all you have played is 5 courses and all in St Andrews.
		
Click to expand...

Martin wouldn't that be 9 courses in St Andrews and 9 would be Fairmont


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			That was Milbrook, what a dump. it didnt last long.

Beadlow has its good moments, but at the moment it is terrible.
		
Click to expand...

Was a nice chinese restaurant there, big improvement on the 9 holer!


----------



## rosecott (Dec 3, 2014)

Slab said:



			Jees I forgot all about that one and think I've played it too 

Didn't it have an honesty box for the green fee?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it did - and it was almost impossible to get your money back out of the box after the end of your round.


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Martin wouldn't that be 9 courses in St Andrews and 9 would be Fairmont

Click to expand...

Only said 5 as the thread suggests bottom 5.

And im sure St Andrews has 10 courses


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2014)

Val said:



			Only said 5 as the thread suggests bottom 5.

And im sure St Andrews has 10 courses 

Click to expand...

yes you are right there's two at Fairmont. Id jive the other one a shot... if the price was right, IE free


----------



## Fyldewhite (Dec 3, 2014)

Played loads that I "wouldn't rush back to" but not many that I out and out wouldn't play again. I tend not to slag courses unless I feel I'm getting poor value. A local muni while working away for <Â£20 and I'll be happy just to be out there and probably less disappointed if it's not in great nick etc than playing a so called "prestige" course with say lots of work going on, poor bunkers, temp greens etc. All usually more to do with the timing of the visit than the general situation.


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			yes you are right there's two at Fairmont. Id jive the other one a shot... if the price was right, IE free

Click to expand...

What one did you play?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 3, 2014)

Val said:



			I agree, I can't believe someone has mentioned St Andrews Dukes as a bottom course, as much as it's a personal opinion i just find that notion absurd unless all you have played is 5 courses and all in St Andrews.
		
Click to expand...

I quite enjoyed the Dukes although played it in February, I think, so conditions weren't ideal. Would certainly play it again but would try to stay out of the bunkers next time!


----------



## socky (Dec 3, 2014)

New Malton Golf Club is the worst I've ever played at. Used to play there occasionally about 10 years ago and it was pretty decent, then they just let it go to hell and its condition is terrible. After the last visit I vowed I'd never go back again. In short a muddy field.

http://www.golfshake.com/course/view/15427/New_Malton_Golf_Club.html

Seems like I'm not alone. I'm sure a couple of regulars on here are/used to be members, would love to know what happened to the place. Cambridge isn't blessed with many good courses.


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I quite enjoyed the Dukes although played it in February, I think, so conditions weren't ideal. Would certainly play it again but would try to stay out of the bunkers next time!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't played it for a few years but have played it 2 or 3 times, always enjoyed it. We all thought it a good course and a decent test.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2014)

Val said:



			What one did you play?
		
Click to expand...

The longer one they have the Seniors event on... Torrence?  we played off the very back tee's 7200. there were some very weird holes around the hotel. 

I suppose i shouldn't complain it was free, but i certainly would not pay anything like what they are asking, not with the new and the Jubilee on offer.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I quite enjoyed the Dukes although played it in February, I think, so conditions weren't ideal. Would certainly play it again but would try to stay out of the bunkers next time!
		
Click to expand...

Id quite like to play it, but always end up with on Links courses for some reason


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 3, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			How dare you!! That is a golf course of legends, where many great golfers from the south have started their careers! for a muni its not bad at all (or never used to be) considerably better the Crookhorn!! 

I think your just jealous because the county sevens team always beat hayling!! 

Click to expand...

The highlight for me was the burger van in the carpark behind the 8th(?) green  



MendieGK said:



			you've lost your mind
		
Click to expand...


Agree. Perranporth is so much fun to play!  :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 3, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Id quite like to play it, but always end up with on Links courses for some reason

Click to expand...

In fairness, I think if you have your pick of courses in St Andrews it's probably not at the top of the list. I'd play it again but there are other courses there I'd go back to first.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 3, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			How dare you!! That is a golf course of legends, where many great golfers from the south have started their careers! for a muni its not bad at all (or never used to be) *considerably better the Crookhorn*!! 

I think your just jealous because the county sevens team always beat hayling!! 

Click to expand...


Surely not! I've always liked Crookhorn and found it a good test.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 3, 2014)

drive4show said:



*The highlight for me was the burger van in the carpark behind the 8th(?) green* 




Agree. Perranporth is so much fun to play!  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Chuckle! Yep, that has been present on my two vists to GS!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 3, 2014)

Southampton Municipal.


Excellent course (although the drainage is ropey) and a very good test of ability but it is frequented / packed by people who seem only interested in clattering the ball into the next county and dont have the ability to play the game.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 3, 2014)

No matter how poor the course I generally come off it with one good idea.

I remember being very impressed with the litter bins at Laleham


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			The longer one they have the Seniors event on... Torrence?  we played off the very back tee's 7200. there were some very weird holes around the hotel. 

I suppose i shouldn't complain it was free, but i certainly would not pay anything like what they are asking, not with the new and the Jubilee on offer.
		
Click to expand...

Around the hotel the holes aren't the best but across the road towards the cliff edge there are some good holes there


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 3, 2014)

drive4show said:



			The highlight for me was the burger van in the carpark behind the 8th(?) green 



Agree. Perranporth is so much fun to play! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah not many golf courses can compete with Reg's Rat burgers!!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2014)

Val said:



			Around the hotel the holes aren't the best but across the road towards the cliff edge there are some good holes there
		
Click to expand...

There was a fair bit of wondering around looking for the tee as well, that didn't help esp and we had been out drinking in Broughty ferry till 4am and tee's of at 9am at Fairmont


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 3, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Surely not! I've always liked Crookhorn and found it a good test.
		
Click to expand...

Its a good test if you like baseball shots! stupid course, aim at trees to get the ball onto the fairway, hit the fairway, end up in the rough. 

It would be nice if they filled it in and rebuilt it.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 3, 2014)

drive4show said:



			The highlight for me was the burger van in the carpark behind the 8th(?) green  


Right down the road from work, so when I wasn't a member used to play Friday afternoons after work. It's an ok course nothing special.

But the burger van is to die for!! Jumbo sausage in french stick with grated cheese and ketchup. Lovely 

Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Dec 3, 2014)

spongebob59 said:



			Orpington golf centre.
Pikey.
		
Click to expand...

the local low life like to roam this place and have a habit on nicking your clubs.
I played here on Friday as it was on my way home from the hospital and I had to stop on one hole as the little darlings were riding their quad bikes over one of the greens!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 3, 2014)

Paperboy said:





drive4show said:



			The highlight for me was the burger van in the carpark behind the 8th(?) green  


Right down the road from work, so when I wasn't a member used to play Friday afternoons after work. It's an ok course nothing special.

But the burger van is to die for!! Jumbo sausage in french stick with grated cheese and ketchup. Lovely 

Click to expand...


Oh Simon......so many comments I could make about the burger van and your sylph like waistline but I like you so I won't......... 

Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Dec 3, 2014)

while not the worst course I have played as there are some great holes, The Kent and Surrey GC isn't one i would rush back too. when I played it there were no course maps, decent score cards or signs on the tees and when you are playing blind tee shots it makes it a bit of a lottery.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 3, 2014)

drive4show said:





Paperboy said:



			Oh Simon......so many comments I could make about the burger van and your sylph like waistline but I like you so I won't......... 

Click to expand...

If you only knew how grotty the man who owns that burger van is, you wouldnt be raving about the food 

Click to expand...


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 3, 2014)

There are a few I wouldn't rush back to - 

Brampton Park near Huntingdon, some truly daft holes especially the par 3 index 1. In the summer the smell from either the land fill to the right of the first tee or the sewage plant in the middle of the course is something else.

I hated every minute I spent on Perranporth, far too many blind tee shots. I see others have described it as "fun", well I've had more fun in the dentists chair than at Perranporth.

Millbrook in Beds is just one long slog with pretty poor greens when you do get to them.

The Jubilee course at St Andrews, overpriced and overplayed. I've never played another course with so many divots on the fairways and pitchmarks on the greens.

The Dunes course at Hardelot. Used to be one of the best courses in France but they've sold off a load of the land to build more houses and consequently there are now 6 par 3's. The closing hole used to be a great par 5, it's now a poor par 4. Whoever designed the changes needs shooting. A real shame.


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			There was a fair bit of wondering around looking for the tee as well, that didn't help esp and we had been out drinking in Broughty ferry till 4am and tee's of at 9am at Fairmont

Click to expand...

Ahh, the plot thickens. Every course is bad when you are drunk or hungover.


----------



## matt71 (Dec 3, 2014)

We had this topic back in the summer and to add more suggestions of courses to avoid:

Westerwood (Near Falkirk) one of the those hotel resort places on top of a hill. I am sorry it wa sutter bobbins! Way too busy as there was a  30 strong party out before us and my round lasted way over 5 hours nearly 6! 

No marshals and with some many blind shots I can see why the party in front had been so long taking their shots. The course is in poor condition with some of the greens you could not even putt on and bunkers like clay. Being a hotel course the clubhouse is very expensive too and not great value for money (Â£6 for a bacon roll which I declined of course). 

Its a pity its rubbish and left such a bad taste as it is only 10 mins from my brothers house for when we visit him! 

Talking of Falkirk I nearly  added  Falkirk course as it was dreadful in winter due to drainage and said I would never return, however played it again in summer and it was in great condition with superb greens and this has changed my mind on the place (nice cakes in clubhouse too and my brother also lost too me as well he he)


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

matt71 said:



			We had this topic back in the summer and to add more suggestions of courses to avoid:

Westerwood (Near Falkirk) one of the those hotel resort places on top of a hill. I am sorry it wa sutter bobbins! Way too busy as there was a  30 strong party out before us and my round lasted way over 5 hours nearly 6! 

No marshals and with some many blind shots I can see why the party in front had been so long taking their shots. The course is in poor condition with some of the greens you could not even putt on and bunkers like clay. Being a hotel course the clubhouse is very expensive too and not great value for money (Â£6 for a bacon roll which I declined of course). 

Its a pity its rubbish and left such a bad taste as it is only 10 mins from my brothers house for when we visit him! 

Talking of Falkirk I nearly  added  Falkirk course as it was dreadful in winter due to drainage and said I would never return, however played it again in summer and it was in great condition with superb greens and this has changed my mind on the place (nice cakes in clubhouse too and my brother also lost too me as well he he)
		
Click to expand...

Westerwood aint the greatest, it attracts people because its a Seve design but condition isn't the best.

Falkirk Golf Club can be horrid in winter but to be fair it has got better.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 3, 2014)

drive4show said:





Paperboy said:



			Oh Simon......so many comments I could make about the burger van and your sylph like waistline but I like you so I won't......... 

Click to expand...

Gordon, that would be cruel 

But not played there for a while, doesn't compare to the bacon sandwich at my halfway house.......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JezzE (Dec 3, 2014)

the smiling assassin said:



			Dukes, St. Andrew.
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## JezzE (Dec 3, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			poor form slagging off courses.   ive only not enjoyed a course once due to boredom. I was on my own in the cold wet mud. I  wont pay money to go back.   every other time ive been on a golf course ive been having fun.  

be it the pitch and putt at buncrana (RIP), or an open qualifying venue, its all golf.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.

Can honestly say from all the courses I've played, there would only be a handful I wouldn't want to go back to unless forced.

And I've played Buncrana, by the way, which has some extraordinary holes!


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 3, 2014)

I would rather play on a rubbish course than go shopping any day....


----------



## rosecott (Dec 3, 2014)

Very sad to say that, on the evidence earlier this year, that Nottingham City (Bulwell Hall) is heading in that direction. Together with Bulwell Forest, they made a fine pair of munis. Things have gone badly wrong however. After a couple of years of the Jack Barker group dumping countless lorry loads of muck from road improvement schemes, Jack Barker up and left at short notice early this year. I played there in the summer and it was dire. The only work taking place on the course was fairway cutting by Nottingham City staff twice a week. This is a great shame as it was a reasonable track keenly priced for the less affluent golfer. I hope they recover.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 3, 2014)

We can all be quick to slate a course, especially when you have not played very well. I remember playing at Port Stanley golf course (Falklands) back in 1991, not the best but after 3 months without hitting a ball it seemed like the greatest course in the world at the time. I'm not a fan of Wareham but I always try my hardest to win when playing for my club. You can only play what is put in front of you at the time.


----------



## markgs (Dec 3, 2014)

swansea bay. Rough was 2 ft high 1 inch off tight fairway. cat 1 golfer lost 9 balls(not me ) im not a cat 1. i lost more


----------



## DaveyG (Dec 3, 2014)

I would have to say Rowley Golf Club in Dudley... 

but... some of the most enjoyable rounds because its where I got my brother dad and brother in law playing... my dad had played many years before and the other two hadn't really picked up a club other than range sessions for a few weeks before!

The course has quickly became a place we wont play now but without it I don't think they would have picked up a club.

It did what it said on the tin and definitely has its place in the game!


----------



## Fish (Dec 4, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			We can all be quick to slate a course, especially when you have not played very well. I remember playing at Port Stanley golf course (Falklands) back in 1991, not the best but after 3 months without hitting a ball it seemed like the greatest course in the world at the time. .
		
Click to expand...

Still got my memento


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 4, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			I would rather play on a rubbish course than go shopping any day....
		
Click to expand...

Go and play Avisford Park in Sussex.
ASDA never looked so good


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Dec 4, 2014)

Hounslow Heath -   they had a par five where for a year, it was 160 to the green from the burnt out car on the edge of the fairway.

Ansty (Leicestershire) - utter dog track - and the guy who runs it is the biggest jobsworth in the history of man.  How anyone goes back there having had the misfortune to deal with him is amazing.

Horton Park (Epsom) - bunch of fields with some tees and greens - 17 of the 18 holes have a problem with their design and the other one is bland and boring.

Thames Ditton & Esher - appalling 9-hole course on public land - never has the 8.20 to Waterloo looked so appealing.

Wimbledon Common -  the most officious marshals in Britain and public walking all over the place in search of the Wombles.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 4, 2014)

There's a few I wouldn't rush back to, one of which saw me lose 5 balls plugged in the centre of fairways, but I'd go back to each one of them for a good game with friends.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Wimbledon Common -  the most officious marshals in Britain and public walking all over the place in search of the Wombles.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair those marshalls are Rangers employed by the authorities and nothing to do with WCGC or London Scottish but I agree they can be over zealous. The public are the biggest nuisance as they have right of way and boy, don't some of them know it!


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 4, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			There are a few I wouldn't rush back to - 

Brampton Park near Huntingdon, some truly daft holes especially the par 3 index 1. In the summer the smell from either the land fill to the right of the first tee or the sewage plant in the middle of the course is something else.
		
Click to expand...

?????????? That's a great course with some fantastic holes on. The opening hole and what is considered the toughest par 3 in the UK are fantastic.



Tarkus1212 said:



			The Jubilee course at St Andrews, overpriced and overplayed. I've never played another course with so many divots on the fairways and pitchmarks on the greens.
		
Click to expand...

Prefer t play this course over the old course, a proper old links course that's a test of your golfing ability.

both courses you have mentioned actually take some plotting to get round, not just a case of open your arms up and rip a driver every hole.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 4, 2014)

Any course that puts money too far ahead of the condition and members.

OR

A course which only uses length and/or deep rough as  a defence. Golf is meant to be enjoyable, why just set out to punish and demoralise anyone who has the slightest hint of a poor shot in their bag at every turn?

The best courses I have played have well maintained rough, you are penalised only by a loss of distance and control for your next shot. Not penalised stroke and distance!

Any course can be good with a little care and attention to its members/customers and not try to be the course people think they want, just be the best course for them.


----------



## EuanRoss (Dec 4, 2014)

Rothes - Just a park
Westerwood - Terrible course, ridiculous holes
Duff House Royal - I just hate it, has no good holes apart from 9. Long, straight, flat and dull.
Dufftown - Its an experience but only if you are a mountaineer, like the anti DHR
Braid Hills - Just hated every minute of it


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Fish said:



			Still got my memento

View attachment 13151

Click to expand...

I still have the card somewhere in the loft. When I played, the club house was a couple of porta cabins joined together. On the course, I think sheep were the main "tools" used for cutting the grass.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 4, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			?????????? That's a great course with some fantastic holes on. The opening hole and what is considered the toughest par 3 in the UK are fantastic.


Prefer t play this course over the old course, a proper old links course that's a test of your golfing ability.

both courses you have mentioned actually take some plotting to get round, not just a case of open your arms up and rip a driver every hole.
		
Click to expand...

Regarded the toughest par 3 in the UK by who? 184 yards to an island green. When the PGA East Anglian Open was held there the pros petitioned the Tournament Director to move them onto the ladies tee in order to give them a chance of holding the green with their tee shot, which the TD did. In comps the majority of members lay up - what's the point of that?


----------



## Joff (Dec 4, 2014)

Votes for Perrenporth... Mental imho


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 4, 2014)

Joff said:



			Votes for Perrenporth... Mental imho
		
Click to expand...

couldnt agree more!


----------



## matt71 (Dec 4, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			couldnt agree more!
		
Click to expand...

why is it mental?


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			couldnt agree more!
		
Click to expand...

 Lovely course.

I also think that the Jubilee course at St Andrews is the hardest of the three main courses, and I would definitely play it again. Lovely course, closest to the sea, and it has a few trees as well.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 4, 2014)

matt71 said:



			why is it mental?
		
Click to expand...

From what i can gather, all of the other courses mentioned on here are just run of the mill golf courses. Perranporth is rated 73rd in the country on the top 100 golf courses site and in one magazine was in the top 10 'fun' courses to play in the UK. 

Obviously everyone is fully entitled to their opinions, but this is a very stange opinion (remembering the title of this thread is 'bottom 5 courses'.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 4, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			couldnt agree more!
		
Click to expand...




Joff said:



			Votes for Perrenporth... Mental imho
		
Click to expand...

Looked it up on UK-GolfGuide.com which I've always found useful for getting some idea of the quality of the course. There were 23 user reviews of the course and all of them loved the course. What didn't you like?


----------



## rosecott (Dec 4, 2014)

Joff said:



			Votes for Perrenporth... Mental imho
		
Click to expand...




MendieGK said:



			couldnt agree more!
		
Click to expand...




matt71 said:



			why is it mental?
		
Click to expand...




MendieGK said:



			From what i can gather, all of the other courses mentioned on here are just run of the mill golf courses. Perranporth is rated 73rd in the country on the top 100 golf courses site and in one magazine was in the top 10 'fun' courses to play in the UK. 

Obviously everyone is fully entitled to their opinions, but this is a very stange opinion (remembering the title of this thread is 'bottom 5 courses'.
		
Click to expand...

Hold on MendieGK. You originally agreed with Joff that it was mental.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 4, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Hold on MendieGK. You originally agreed with Joff that it was mental.
		
Click to expand...

I read the 'Votes for Perranporth...mental IMHO' Joff saying 'if you vote for perranporth in your bottom 5 you are mental'.

I was agreeing with that. 

so to clarify my view on it - Perranporth is a TOP golf course, that is great fun to play.

Apologies for any confusion


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 4, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			There are a few I wouldn't rush back to - 

Brampton Park near Huntingdon, some truly daft holes especially the par 3 index 1. In the summer the smell from either the land fill to the right of the first tee or the sewage plant in the middle of the course is something else.

I hated every minute I spent on Perranporth, far too many blind tee shots. I see others have described it as "fun", well I've had more fun in the dentists chair than at Perranporth.

Millbrook in Beds is just one long slog with pretty poor greens when you do get to them.

The Jubilee course at St Andrews, overpriced and overplayed. I've never played another course with so many divots on the fairways and pitchmarks on the greens.

The Dunes course at Hardelot. Used to be one of the best courses in France but they've sold off a load of the land to build more houses and consequently there are now 6 par 3's. The closing hole used to be a great par 5, it's now a poor par 4. Whoever designed the changes needs shooting. A real shame.
		
Click to expand...

As a member at Brampton Park I was about to defend our course but then saw you ranked it with The Jubilee at St Andrews so that's good enough for me.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 4, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			I read the 'Votes for Perranporth...mental IMHO' Joff saying 'if you vote for perranporth in your bottom 5 you are mental'.

I was agreeing with that. 

so to clarify my view on it - Perranporth is a TOP golf course, that is great fun to play.

Apologies for any confusion
		
Click to expand...

Ah, sorry. I see now that Joff's comment could be interpreted in two ways.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 4, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			As a member at Brampton Park I was about to defend our course but then saw you ranked it with The Jubilee at St Andrews so that's good enough for me.
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 4, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			As a member at Brampton Park I was about to defend our course but then saw you ranked it with The Jubilee at St Andrews so that's good enough for me.
		
Click to expand...

I wondered what your reply to him would be. Even that day when I came down to play and some of the greens where shut due to the weather, I still enjoyed it and would go back again. Like you said, a great compliment for the course to be mentioned in the sentence as the Jubillee, I'm sure the committee would to use it as a sales pitch for visitors.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 4, 2014)

Based on the very limited number but very high quality standard of courses HID has played, she would have Broadstone in her worst 5


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 4, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			As a member at Brampton Park I was about to defend our course but then saw you ranked it with The Jubilee at St Andrews so that's good enough for me.
		
Click to expand...

Amanda, you have absolutely no need to defend your course from what is only my opinion - which is worth no more and no less than anyone else's. What is it they say about opinions and rectums? I'm certain that my top 5 favourite courses would probably not feature on most peoples favourites list. Variety is a wonderful thing and long may we all be different.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 4, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Amanda, you have absolutely no need to defend your course from what is only my opinion - which is worth no more and no less than anyone else's. What is it they say about opinions and rectums? I'm certain that my top 5 favourite courses would probably not feature on most peoples favourites list. Variety is a wonderful thing and long may we all be different. 

Click to expand...

Purely out of interest, what is your top 5?


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Purely out of interest, what is your top 5?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be another thread? I'd hate to fall foul of the forum rules this early in my membership &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 4, 2014)

This may come across as a stupid statement, but I'll make it anyway. The Old Course would not feature anywhere near my top 10. Having been a member there I played it a lot so I can see past the nostalgia and the excitement of getting to play it. If you take away what it is, the you are left with a great condition links course, that I do not feel is that spectacular for the price tag.

In that area there are courses I much preferred playing. Scotscraig, Ladybank, Lundin Links and The Jubilee course to just name some offer much better challenges and value for money.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 4, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Wouldn't that be another thread? I'd hate to fall foul of the forum rules this early in my membership &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Nah...what if I just said that 1 of your top 5 was in my bottom 5...purely for discussion sake?  The Mods are all a bit doolally, I think we'd get away with it


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			This may come across as a stupid statement, but I'll make it anyway. The Old Course would not feature anywhere near my top 10. Having been a member there I played it a lot so I can see past the nostalgia and the excitement of getting to play it. If you take away what it is, the you are left with a great condition links course, that I do not feel is that spectacular for the price tag.

In that area there are courses I much preferred playing. Scotscraig, Ladybank, Lundin Links and The Jubilee course to just name some offer much better challenges and value for money.
		
Click to expand...

Personally think the stretch from 11 through to 18 is a stunning run of holes on the Old Course. Great par 3, one of the  best par 5's I have ever played, and two of the most iconic par 4's to finish with. The other holes are not bad as well. Golfing heaven to me. I also really rate the New Course and the Jubilee, great value for money, but I know which course I would choose for my last ever round.

Ladybank is a nice course, but in my opinion would struggle to get in the top 20 heathland courses around the Surrey/Berkshire area.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 4, 2014)

Probably Dawlish Warren for me. Not a bad course as such, but the rough was ridiculous, i lost probably twelve balls, some of these were inches off the fairway. Although in redemption the pro sold me a very slightly faulty cart bag for a tenner, so it wasn't a completely fruitless trip!


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 4, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Southampton Municipal.


Excellent course (although the drainage is ropey) and a very good test of ability but it is frequented / packed by people who seem only interested in clattering the ball into the next county and dont have the ability to play the game.
		
Click to expand...

Really? When was the last time you played it? Its improved a lot since MyTime took over, they've invested heavily in improving the drainage, and the increased green fees seems to be keeping the 'Lordshill massive' away


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 4, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Really? When was the last time you played it? Its improved a lot since MyTime took over, they've invested heavily in improving the drainage, and the increased green fees seems to be keeping the 'Lordshill massive' away
		
Click to expand...

Not played 'the muni' for years, love that course! What sort of condition has it been in this year? Do they still run the Southampton scratch open there? Used to attract a really strong field.


----------



## njc1973 (Dec 4, 2014)

The worst I've played was mollington near liverpool about 10 years ago, some decent holes but the condition made the course virtually unplayable


----------



## the smiling assassin (Dec 4, 2014)

Dukes promises much but delivered little. The Emperor's New Clothes...
Ladybank for example knocks it out the park.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Not played 'the muni' for years, love that course! What sort of condition has it been in this year? Do they still run the Southampton scratch open there? Used to attract a really strong field.
		
Click to expand...

I think its been excellent. The 2nd was closed for most of the summer while they carried out the drainage improvements, no big bother though as you played the second on the 9 hole course instead, its not exactly a bad replacement.  The hole was reopened towards teh end of the summer and some of the grass was still GUR but it should be back to normal by now, its had a decent natural watering after all! The new owners have invested some serious money in it and it shows. Not sure about the scratch open but I haven't heard anyone say it isn't still held.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 4, 2014)

njc1973 said:



			The worst I've played was mollington near liverpool about 10 years ago, some decent holes but the condition made the course virtually unplayable
		
Click to expand...

hole 17 - the island is where Liverbirdie laid his famous "strong grip" barb on me!   played on my mind for over a year!  what a scoundrel!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 4, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Really? When was the last time you played it? Its improved a lot since MyTime took over, they've invested heavily in improving the drainage, and the increased green fees seems to be keeping the 'Lordshill massive' away
		
Click to expand...

Admittedly i've only played it once this year but that's because the previous summer it took us 50 odd mins to play the 7th, 8th and 9th.

All of which was a shame as i played a lot of my formative golf around the Muni.


----------



## Val (Dec 4, 2014)

the smiling assassin said:



			Dukes promises much but delivered little. The Emperor's New Clothes...
Ladybank for example knocks it out the park.
		
Click to expand...

That's why ladybank is a top 100 course. Have you played Drumoig? If so compare that to the Dukes


----------



## Birchy (Dec 4, 2014)

If i play crap its a goat track


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 4, 2014)

richart said:



			Personally think the stretch from 11 through to 18 is a stunning run of holes on the Old Course. Great par 3, one of the  best par 5's I have ever played, and two of the most iconic par 4's to finish with. The other holes are not bad as well. Golfing heaven to me. I also really rate the New Course and the Jubilee, great value for money, but I know which course I would choose for my last ever round.

Ladybank is a nice course, but in my opinion would struggle to get in the top 20 heathland courses around the Surrey/Berkshire area.
		
Click to expand...

I think there are a lot of ordinary holes that you would find on any decent Links Course. I love the 1st, the 5th is a nice par 5 and the 7th is a tricky little bugger too. The 11th is a great par 3, 13 and 14 are fantastic holes too. Then obviously the drive at 17 and the 18th speak for themself. I have always wondered if the Old Course was not what it is, would it get the kind of ratings it would. Obviously any list of top courses has to include it, because the overall experience is just fantastic. I can still remember my first ever tee shot there and the day I chatted to Monty next to the 18th tee. But if you play it regularly then you do not get the nostalgia anymore and see it as a normal course.

But hey that's my opinion and if I could only ever hit one more drive in my life it would have to be the one at the 17th, hitting over the 'O' in course to draw it back in just feels amazing when it comes off. If I had to play one last hole and never play again it would still be the 18th. :fore:


----------



## Joff (Dec 5, 2014)

To clear up any confusion... I think Perrenporth is great.


----------



## Loz1607 (Dec 5, 2014)

I cant believe Iford has had so many mentions, I spent many a happy day there during my early golf days! There are so many worse in Dorset.  Gets a lot of unecassary bad press due to off course business issues!

Sturminster Marshall, Dudmoor Farm, and Queens Park (been ruined by changes to holes because of local residents and lack of money being spent on it!)

Thought the Hampshire in Andover was a bit of a field too.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 5, 2014)

Loz1607 said:



			I cant believe Iford has had so many mentions, I spent many a happy day there during my early golf days! There are so many worse in Dorset.  Gets a lot of unecassary bad press due to off course business issues!

Sturminster Marshall, Dudmoor Farm, and *Queens Park* (been ruined by changes to holes because of local residents and lack of money being spent on it!)

Thought the Hampshire in Andover was a bit of a field too.
		
Click to expand...

What changes have been made? I haven't played there for a while.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2014)

Joff said:



			To clear up any confusion... I think Perrenporth is great.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently quite a lot of us think Perranporth is great; could this be the first thread about the worst golf courses that spawns a forum meet?


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 5, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apparently quite a lot of us think Perranporth is great; could this be the first thread about the worst golf courses that spawns a forum meet? 

Click to expand...

It's great value too and only minutes from Newquay for a night out too! 

Whilst I thought it was nothing special, Trevose is only 15mins or so away too


----------



## Stub (Dec 6, 2014)

Pike Hills York for me. Uninteresting course with greens so bad in early October they were just a lottery.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 6, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			..only minutes from *Newquay* for a night out too! 
...
		
Click to expand...

Shudders!!! oo:


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Dec 6, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			poor form slagging off courses.   ive only not enjoyed a course once due to boredom. I was on my own in the cold wet mud. I  wont pay money to go back.   every other time ive been on a golf course ive been having fun.  

be it the pitch and putt at buncrana (RIP), or an open qualifying venue, its all golf.
		
Click to expand...

Great post mate....not into slagging off courses neither......yawn...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2014)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Great post mate....not into slagging off courses neither......yawn...
		
Click to expand...

Just look on it as a public service, don't want you to waste your cash on a goat track  :thup:


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'll throw in Pitlochry - lots of people love it - I absolutely hated it, despite playing OK there.


----------



## Davey247 (Dec 6, 2014)

Up in the north east, my worst few are Elemore (paid behind the bar for the round, flags about 3 feet high...), Knotty Hill - (every par 4 is a slight dog leg with every hole side by side) and Oak Leaf  - just a damn awful course which is poorly maintained.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 6, 2014)

I have 4 that stand out for varying reasons -

Ivinghoe - just plain crap!
Beadlow Manor both courses (when theres more than 1mm rain)
New Malton - eco course needs to go back to using proper chemicals/traditional treatments I'm afraid, the worst greens and fairways I have played on (apols Scienceboy as I know its your old club)
Panshangar - I like the course in general and condition is good for a muni but found too many blind shots and the most PITA marshalls ever, I am not super quick but felt hurried all the time

all the courses on the Irish Craic this year purely cos I was awful


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 6, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I have 4 that stand out for varying reasons -

Ivinghoe - just plain crap!
Beadlow Manor both courses (when theres more than 1mm rain)
New Malton - eco course needs to go back to using proper chemicals/traditional treatments I'm afraid, the worst greens and fairways I have played on (apols Scienceboy as I know its your old club)
Panshangar - I like the course in general and condition is good for a muni but found too many blind shots and the most PITA marshalls ever, I am not super quick but felt hurried all the time

all the courses on the Irish Craic this year purely cos I was awful 

Click to expand...


Thats must be a new thing at Panshanger,  I have had some seriously slow rounds there.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 6, 2014)

maybe I am just captain slow lol


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 6, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			I'll throw in Pitlochry - lots of people love it - I absolutely hated it, despite playing OK there.
		
Click to expand...

Pitlochry is quirky, but fun. As is Braid Hills. I enjoyed both of them. 

There are far worse courses out there. 

Ivinghoe is a good shout, but like some others, I'm not sure a bottom five is fair. As has already been shown, opinions differ. Heck, I bet someone even likes Lydd. (I've not played there, so can't comment).


----------



## whaley (Dec 6, 2014)

New Malton. Played a couple of years ago and couldn't tell rough from fairway when stood on the tee. Or from half way down the hole for that matter.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 6, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			I'll throw in Pitlochry - lots of people love it - I absolutely hated it, despite playing OK there.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, can't agree with that. Nice course, brilliant scenery.... Once you played the first three holes and got up the top of the hill it's fine!


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 6, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Purely out of interest, what is your top 5?
		
Click to expand...

In the UK:
Woburn - Marquess 
Woodhall Spa - Hotchkin 
Lundin Links
Chart Hills (though I haven't played it since they made some "changes")
Scotscraig


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 7, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			In the UK:
Woburn - Marquess 
Woodhall Spa - Hotchkin 
Lundin Links
Chart Hills (though I haven't played it since they made some "changes")
Scotscraig
		
Click to expand...

The only one of those I have played is Woodhall Spa, can't see many people having a problem with that being in somebody's top 5. Chart Hills is probably the only course that would cause debate as I've heard it's been in poor condition recently.


----------



## hombre_paulo (Dec 7, 2014)

Playgolf Bournemouth (Iford) is extremely boring and flat, not bad condition but far from interesting. Queens park is much worse, dog walkers everywhere!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 7, 2014)

hombre_paulo said:



			Playgolf Bournemouth (Iford) is extremely boring and flat, not bad condition but far from interesting. Queens park is much worse, dog walkers everywhere!
		
Click to expand...

Queens Park is spoiled by all the dog walkers but the actual course layout is pretty good, some really challenging holes. Suffers due to lack of investment though.


----------



## hombre_paulo (Dec 7, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Queens Park is spoiled by all the dog walkers but the actual course layout is pretty good, some really challenging holes. Suffers due to lack of investment though.
		
Click to expand...

Agree,  its clear that it used to be a quality course, like you say a nice layout. But seeing kids playing in bunkers & dogs picking up balls ruins it


----------



## Tongo (Dec 8, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Queens Park is spoiled by all the dog walkers but the actual course layout is pretty good, some really challenging holes. Suffers due to lack of investment though.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. There's nothing worse than noticing one out of the corner of your eye as you're preparing to tee off, then knowing that they have ducked behind a bush / tree halfway down the fairway. Lo and behold, one's tee shot ends up being rubbish!


----------



## Loz1607 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Yeah. There's nothing worse than noticing one out of the corner of your eye as you're preparing to tee off, then knowing that they have ducked behind a bush / tree halfway down the fairway. Lo and behold, one's tee shot ends up being rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

They have messed around with the order of the holes, and also shortened a lot of them due to local residents complaining about balls going in the road/their garden.   

I agree if it had the money spent on it and took it back to its former glory, it would be one of Dorsets best courses, behind Ferndown (I may be biased there)


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Dec 9, 2014)

Never really played a bad one, but have not played that many.

Was a member at Wensum Valley for a year, that is probably the worst I have played, not the course layout just the state of the course in general. I do think there is an element of you get what you pay for though, the venue had two courses one holds the 888 poker tour and you pay around Â£550 a year. So to be fair it is very hard to criticize when your membership is around Â£250-Â£400 less that other courses in the area


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 9, 2014)

Its already been said a couple of times, but I don't know of a bad course.

There are some I haven't enjoyed either because of the conditions on that day, or that I played poorly, I can remember a couple that were badly laid out (tees, greens too close together) but I don't know of any that I wouldn't play again though.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 9, 2014)

All the courses at Ashbury Manor near Okehampton.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			All the courses at Ashbury Manor near Okehampton.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't been for a couple of years but the Kigbeare is a cracking course. I have played far worse courses.


----------



## Loz1607 (Dec 10, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			All the courses at Ashbury Manor near Okehampton.
		
Click to expand...

Great, my old cricket club has a golf weekend for April 2015 booked for there.  Still it cant be worse than Loswitheil!!


----------



## hombre_paulo (Dec 10, 2014)

Lostwithiel bad?!?!? Are you mad?


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 10, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			In the UK:
Woburn - Marquess 
Woodhall Spa - Hotchkin 
Lundin Links
Chart Hills (though I haven't played it since they made some "changes")
Scotscraig
		
Click to expand...

Not played Chart Hills or Woburn, so can't comment. But the other 3 would certainly be up the top of any list of courses I've played. With the Hotchkin still my Favorite course I've ever played.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			In the UK:
Woburn - Marquess 
Woodhall Spa - Hotchkin 
Lundin Links
Chart Hills (though I haven't played it since they made some "changes")
Scotscraig
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I can't agree with the Marquess or Hotchkin. Great courses


----------



## Ethan (Dec 10, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but I can't agree with the Marquess or Hotchkin. Great courses
		
Click to expand...

Those were his top 5 courses.

The Marquess is a great course, more open and inviting than the other two, particularly the Duchess which can seem rather claustrophobic at times.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 10, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but I can't agree with the Marquess or Hotchkin. Great courses
		
Click to expand...

There his top 5 courses...... Someone asked him what would be in his top 5 as like me he is questioning the Old Course as a top golf course.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 10, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			In the UK:
Woburn - Marquess 
Woodhall Spa - Hotchkin 
Lundin Links
Chart Hills (though I haven't played it since they made some "changes")
Scotscraig
		
Click to expand...

Scotscraig is in great condition just now , can't understand why it didn't make the top 200 courses


----------



## Loz1607 (Dec 11, 2014)

hombre_paulo said:



			Lostwithiel bad?!?!? Are you mad?
		
Click to expand...

It was horrendous when I played it, was about 13 years ago now


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 11, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			I'll throw in Pitlochry - lots of people love it - I absolutely hated it, despite playing OK there.
		
Click to expand...

Only just seen this!!
You can't be serious. If I ever ventured "North of the Border" again, Pitlochry would certainly be on the itinerary.
Fabulous course, if, as Murph says, a little bit "quirky".
Fantastic views, always in superb condition when we played there, and a real treat.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 11, 2014)

Loz1607 said:



			Great, my old cricket club has a golf weekend for April 2015 booked for there.  Still it cant be worse than Loswitheil!!
		
Click to expand...

Prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## Sharktooth (Dec 11, 2014)

Dawei Golf Club in Myanmar


----------



## CMAC (Dec 11, 2014)

wentworth
The Belfry

played better Muni's


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 11, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Scotscraig is in great condition just now , can't understand why it didn't make the top 200 courses
		
Click to expand...

Neither can I. I bet if you could airlift the hotel and driving range from Drumoig and drop them there it would sail into the top 100. Or even better take it down the road to St Andrews and drop it next to the old course.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 11, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Neither can I. I bet if you could airlift the hotel and driving range from Drumoig and drop them there it would sail into the top 100. Or even better take it down the road to St Andrews and drop it next to the old course.
		
Click to expand...

Very true mate , especially now the rang at Drumoig is now open again and the lad is making a right go of it


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 11, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Very true mate , especially now the rang at Drumoig is now open again and the lad is making a right go of it
		
Click to expand...

What's Drumoig like now? When I lived up there me and my mates always though it had great potential. It does have done fantastic holes on the course. For me the design and lay out of holes 4,5,9,11,13 and 16 are good enough to be on most courses. I think par 3 11th is one of the most trickiest par 3s I have ever played when the wind picks up.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 11, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			What's Drumoig like now? When I lived up there me and my mates always though it had great potential. It does have done fantastic holes on the course. For me the design and lay out of holes 4,5,9,11,13 and 16 are good enough to be on most courses. I think par 3 11th is one of the most trickiest par 3s I have ever played when the wind picks up.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I've not played it in years, always thought it was a slog but does have some nice holes on it, its a course that needs a fair bit of investment spent on it to keep it in top condition. The range has been transformed as it was closed for years and its a busy place now.


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 11, 2014)

The Drumoig Golf Centre (driving range) is shaping up to be a really nice facility. The 9 hole par 3 course is being re-developed for 2015 and there's talk of redeveloping the all-weather short game area and a cafe again. I hope it does well, it's right on my doorstep and it's already a thousand times better than it used to be. It's a separate business from the course and hotel now. Really good family running it with a Stuart Syme at the helm and his son who's up and coming in the amateur ranks. I've no connection to them other than being impressed with what they're doing and their plans for the future.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimaroid said:



			The Drumoig Golf Centre (driving range) is shaping up to be a really nice facility. The 9 hole par 3 course is being re-developed for 2015 and there's talk of redeveloping the all-weather short game area and a cafe again. I hope it does well, it's right on my doorstep and it's already a thousand times better than it used to be. It's a separate business from the course and hotel now. Really good family running it with a Stuart Syme at the helm and his son who's up and coming in the amateur ranks. I've no connection to them other than being impressed with what they're doing and their plans for the future.
		
Click to expand...

I had a lesson from Stuart last week and what a difference in ball striking already , his son is a bit handy of +4 i think he is. He certainly has big plans for the place.


----------



## Markw (Feb 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Go and play Avisford Park in Sussex.
ASDA never looked so good


Click to expand...

This is my home course, a lot of work gone into it over the last few years.
A club Owned and run by a top advisor and who supplies staff and sets up courses for European PGA events so always in good condition, never seen a temporary green in the last 7 years, never seen it closed and very reasonable.
If anyone wants to try it let me know and we can arrange a round!

http://www.avisfordparkgolfclub.com/


----------



## Bratty (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm sure I've played some bad ones in the UK, but I just can't think of them! One European course that I remember being rather disappointed by and was in no way worth Â£140 was Valderama.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 23, 2015)

Bratty said:



			I'm sure I've played some bad ones in the UK, but I just can't think of them! One European course that I remember being rather disappointed by and was in no way worth Â£140 was Valderama.
		
Click to expand...

Oh please.....you obviously had a bad day or know nothing about golf.....or both!!!!!


----------



## SVB (Feb 23, 2015)

Loz1607 said:



			Great, my old cricket club has a golf weekend for April 2015 booked for there.  Still it cant be worse than Loswitheil!!
		
Click to expand...

For what it is it is not too bad.  I had a bit of a nightmare in that wife / kids went down to the art part of the hotel so I threw my clubs in hoping for a couple of quick rounds.  Nope, wall to wall 4 ball societies (of very mixed ability!) and because they mix nines, even if I was out early the flow would only last until the turn.

Still, Kigbere best of all the courses I played and would be happy playing that alone really.  Forest (or pines, can't remember name!) was ok also with some nice holes.  Shorter course was very new and front nine was bashing it round a field a bit.

Still, if your there for the crack as much as the golf I'm sure you'll have a great time.  It's not Augusta but then it doesn't claim to be.

S


----------



## Marty420 (Feb 24, 2015)

Great Salterns in Portsmouth. Too flat, poorly kept greens and the first fairway is a minefield of seagull droppings.  
Furzely near Waterlooville. Words cannot describe.
And the Tower Course at Chichester, no other reason other than some holes are exact copies of ones you've played earlier in the round. Always play the Cathedral course now which is a proper test of your skill and abilities.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 24, 2015)

Marty420 said:



			Great Salterns in Portsmouth. Too flat, poorly kept greens and the first fairway is a minefield of seagull droppings.  
Furzely near Waterlooville. Words cannot describe.
And the Tower Course at Chichester, no other reason other than some holes are exact copies of ones you've played earlier in the round. Always play the Cathedral course now which is a proper test of your skill and abilities.
		
Click to expand...

Great Salterns isnt that bad for a muni! Many a great golfer in the hampshire scene has learnt the game there.
 Furzeley is a great golf course for beginners with a great selection of par 3s
I actually prefer the Tower to the cathedral but neither are particularly great.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 24, 2015)

To me, it really depends on what the criteria is - just as per the Top 100!

I won't be bothered if I never return to The Barn in Sunbury, but can see it as a pretty good place to be introduced to Golf! Likewise, Stockley Pines (previously Stockley Park) is a great layout (I can forgive a couple of long walks), but the condition is often diabolical and the concept of etiquette is quite foreign. Same can apply to Pine Ridge (can be a 6 hour round!!) and Blue Mountains - though not recently. Three out of those 4 are Crown courses, but it's not really a criticism of them. It's just that I am not in the market that those courses are designed for!

On a different criteria, I wouldn't consider playing Wentworth West as a visitor either! But I would consider other nearby premium courses!


----------



## Tongo (Feb 24, 2015)

Marty420 said:



			Great Salterns in Portsmouth. Too flat, poorly kept greens and the first fairway is a minefield of seagull droppings.  
Furzely near Waterlooville. Words cannot describe.
And the Tower Course at Chichester, no other reason other than some holes are exact copies of ones you've played earlier in the round. Always play the Cathedral course now which is a proper test of your skill and abilities.
		
Click to expand...




MendieGK said:



			Great Salterns isnt that bad for a muni! Many a great golfer in the hampshire scene has learnt the game there.
 Furzeley is a great golf course for beginners with a great selection of par 3s
I actually prefer the Tower to the cathedral but neither are particularly great.
		
Click to expand...


Dont mind Great Salterns and i like Furzeley. Its short but there are some interesting / aesthetically pleasing holes there.

I can understand why not everyone will like them though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 24, 2015)

Really don't like this sort of thread - no great benefit to me to hear folk rubbishing courses and clubs as being 'the worse' - oh that we all played at the pristine immaculate courses.  But we don't.  Whilst some of are LUCKY enough to play at really nice tracks, for members and those who play the 'lesser' tracks of this world, reading disparaging and possible groundless or biased comments about their course could be very annoying, discouraging and indeed upsetting - especially when there are usually many making great efforts to improve their course when it is lacking.  I'd go for a bit of consideration and support rather than finger-pointing and scoffing.

So not taking any further part in this one.


----------



## C&R (Feb 24, 2015)

Blakes in Essex is a shocker


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Feb 24, 2015)

Didn't particularly like Hurtmore. Up and down, up and down straight par 4's. Boring.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 24, 2015)

C&R said:



			Blakes in Essex is a shocker
		
Click to expand...

Several pretty good holes, but it's another I won't miss not going back to.

As for the 'inland links' description...that's only because they never planted any trees! Cost and destruction by wind probably being the reason!


----------



## C&R (Feb 24, 2015)

That's exactly right.  Inland links.....more like farmers field


----------



## m1975 (Feb 24, 2015)

Don't want to slag them off, but a few around me I wouldn't rush back to
breedon priory
Ansty
Draycote (nr rugby)


----------



## Bratty (Feb 24, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Oh please.....you obviously had a bad day or know nothing about golf.....or both!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Shot 94, so perfectly happy with my game that day. Must mean I know nothing about golf then!
I didn't say it was a bad course, merely I was disappointed. This was 12 years ago andâ‚¬28 for a very small breakfast, staff generally ignoring us, some bunkers in a bit of a state and some tees rather scruffy meant I didn't exactly love the course.
If that means I know nothing about golf, so be it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll happily chuck http://hortonparkgolf.com/ into the mix. Ideal as a starter course (and we all have to start somewhere) but a place full of archetypal "chav" golfers. Slow and the set up means some holes are definitely in range so decent players forced to wait regardless


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 3, 2015)

socky said:



			New Malton Golf Club is the worst I've ever played at. Used to play there occasionally about 10 years ago and it was pretty decent, then they just let it go to hell and its condition is terrible. After the last visit I vowed I'd never go back again. In short a muddy field.

http://www.golfshake.com/course/view/15427/New_Malton_Golf_Club.html

Seems like I'm not alone. I'm sure a couple of regulars on here are/used to be members, would love to know what happened to the place. Cambridge isn't blessed with many good courses.
		
Click to expand...

Sad that as the members were a decent lot. All gone off to Meridian now.

The course had potential, the 2nd, 9th and 15-17 were actually decent holes. 

I really wished the Eco thing worked out but as a Biologist who worked with pesticides I can tell you its not the cheap option over chemical (and pretty effective they are). I was a member and I struggled to keep my golfing bug, tried the "only play in comps" thing but it just bled the golf right out of me.

What everyone has said so far about the now closed New Malton (inc Gibbo) is true and even as a member I struggled to have the "Want" to get out of bed and go there!

In the end it was 10 minutes from my desk at work and the only place I could afford so it was all I had. Plus I had the range to myself 90% of the time and I could just pick up and hit as many balls as I wanted for a quid fifty.

When they started charging for a glass of water I knew it was the end and gave up. The course had already become unplayable, even my good short game could not bring me home in a decent score.

Sad really but it tried to be something it couldn't. It needed to be a short open closely mown course but it tried to be a tough competition layout with killer rough which just ate balls and sapped your energy.


So... To those who put courses here because they are not "testing", please reconsider, if the course is well kept and presented who cares if it tests your game or not! At least you have a great surface to play on!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2015)

Wellshurst GC in Sussex.
Fairways like football pitches, bone hard in the summer, quagmire during the wetter months.
Couple of decent holes but most of the others are Mickey Mouse.
If somebody invited me over for 18 holes and lunch, I'd give them a four hour head start and meet them in the clubhouse after their round (the food is okay).


----------



## Tongo (Apr 3, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Sad that as the members were a decent lot. All gone off to Meridian now.

The course had potential, the 2nd, 9th and 15-17 were actually decent holes. 

I really wished the Eco thing worked out but as a Biologist who worked with pesticides I can tell you its not the cheap option over chemical (and pretty effective they are). I was a member and I struggled to keep my golfing bug, tried the "only play in comps" thing but it just bled the golf right out of me.

What everyone has said so far about the now closed New Malton (inc Gibbo) is true and even as a member I struggled to have the "Want" to get out of bed and go there!

In the end it was 10 minutes from my desk at work and the only place I could afford so it was all I had. Plus I had the range to myself 90% of the time and I could just pick up and hit as many balls as I wanted for a quid fifty.

When they started charging for a glass of water I knew it was the end and gave up. The course had already become unplayable, even my good short game could not bring me home in a decent score.

Sad really but it tried to be something it couldn't. It needed to be a short open closely mown course but it tried to be a tough competition layout with killer rough which just ate balls and sapped your energy.


*So... To those who put courses here because they are not "testing", please reconsider, if the course is well kept and presented who cares if it tests your game or not! At least you have a great surface to play on!*

Click to expand...


That i very much agree with! Which is why i shall be taking up your recommendation of Avington Park in a few weeks.


----------



## drew83 (Apr 29, 2015)

C&R said:



			Blakes in Essex is a shocker
		
Click to expand...

I have never played there, and looking to hold a society soon. The guy organising it has offered up blakes. 
Can I ask what is so bad about it?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll happily chuck http://hortonparkgolf.com/ into the mix. Ideal as a starter course (and we all have to start somewhere) but a place full of archetypal "chav" golfers. Slow and the set up means some holes are definitely in range so decent players forced to wait regardless
		
Click to expand...

I'd probably have to agree, despite currently being a member there. The course is just badly set-up. The first pretty much sets the tone. The short par-3 means your round starts slowly, and that's how it'll remain. Then, I like the 2nd, an nice easy par-4 to get you going. Then, the real issues start, the 3rd is a ridiculous hole. It's not overly long for a par 5, but the tee positions make the tee shot almost impossible unless you're very long and accurate. It's incredibly tight with almost no forgiveness until the last 100 yards. The 4th is okay, but the green is very hard to land on. The rest of the front-nine is then pretty samey. Then the big hole, the 10th. Great hole off the yellows, and a superb challenge of your iron play, off the white's it's ridiculous. 180 yards to a tiny green surrounded by water. Almost everyone lays up off the tee and then chips on for 2. Would be a much better challenge in a comp playing it from 155, as almost everyone would take it on. Then, I actually quite like the back-nine, except 18, which again, is a brute of a par 3 off the whites.

Very average course that could be much better. The course planning leaves a lot to be desired, and the course condition can often be poor. The cheap membership is basically the only reason I'm a member, and fortunately membership allows you access to Chichester and Hill Barn, which are much better tracks. The introduction of foot-golf onto the main course makes it even worse. Between 1 and 3 in the afternoon (even at weekends) you have to start your round from the 10th, as they let the footgolfers out. Why they didn't stick it on the par-3 course I do not know. More mindless money-grabbing from the management company. Moving up North at the end of the summer, and will not miss Horton one bit.


----------



## drewster (Apr 29, 2015)

drew83 said:



			I have never played there, and looking to hold a society soon. The guy organising it has offered up blakes. 
Can I ask what is so bad about it?
		
Click to expand...

I played Blakes a few years ago and really quite enjoyed it. Lovely island green par 3 , sawgrassesque if i remember correctly. Lots of competition in that area and both Canons Brook and Toot Hill are better and much more established though.


----------



## drew83 (Apr 29, 2015)

ok cheers drewster!


----------

